# Cyp reginae alba



## Stone (Nov 6, 2015)

First flowering from this northener.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 6, 2015)

Holy Crow! Talk about far from home.


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 6, 2015)

Lovely


----------



## naoki (Nov 6, 2015)

Very nice! It looks like you are using pretty organic rich soil. What are you using?


----------



## eggshells (Nov 6, 2015)

Very nice stone. camt wait for next spring!


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 6, 2015)

well done Mike


----------



## Stone (Nov 6, 2015)

naoki said:


> Very nice! It looks like you are using pretty organic rich soil. What are you using?



Thanks all. naoki, it's growing in seedling grade orchiata about 50% and 25% each of gravel and perlite.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 6, 2015)

That is very pretty.


----------



## Migrant13 (Nov 6, 2015)

Well done!


----------



## emydura (Nov 6, 2015)

Congratulations Mike in growing and flowering this. How are you able to grow this in such a hot climate?


----------



## John M (Nov 6, 2015)

Wow, that's lovely! Congrats!


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Nov 6, 2015)

I like seeing the flower and the foliage, it's an impressive display. Very attractive for sure. I need to try growing some cyps in pots.


----------



## abax (Nov 6, 2015)

absolutely beautiful and my favorite non-color or all colors.
I forget which one.


----------



## trdyl (Nov 7, 2015)

Oh my... That is special!


----------



## Stone (Nov 7, 2015)

emydura said:


> Congratulations Mike in growing and flowering this. How are you able to grow this in such a hot climate?



I don't know about ''grow'' but I've kept it alive for 3 years so far. It goes in at the bottom of an old fridge in winter for 3 months. (around 2 or 3 degrees) but this winter it froze!
During summer I keep it in the g/house in the coolest spot I can find.


----------



## Marco (Nov 7, 2015)

Delicate and lovely.

Thanks!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Nov 10, 2015)

Hats off to you brother, you know how to grow orchids - unless you're keeping all the carcasses under a bench somewhere :rollhappy:


----------



## Stone (Nov 10, 2015)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Hats off to you brother, you know how to grow orchids - unless you're keeping all the carcasses under a bench somewhere :rollhappy:



Thanks Tom. It caused quite a stir at our club meeting. Most people had not ever seen a Cyp (only the second I've seen)
Carcasses? Any amount of Paph seedlings thrown under the bench during this ''learning'' process :sob: The trouble is replacing them is not easy


----------

